# Tour de France



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Is anyone besides me going to be watching _le Tour_ live this morning to see if the Team Time Trial can lift Lance into the _le maillot jaune_? (The US broadcast on the Versus channel starts at 8:30am EDT.)

I've been a Tour of France addict for maybe the last 8 years or so.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was a fan back when Lance Armstrong was racing, but haven't watched for a few years now.

And I am kicking myself that I missed Roger Federer in the Wimbledon final, but we were driving all over the state of NH on Sunday.   Oh well.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That was an amazing tennis final. . . . I'd watched the Williams sisters Saturday morning.  First set was over and I decided it was a good time to pop up and take a shower.  Honestly, I wasn't gone more than 20 minutes.  Got back down and the match was over!  Then on Sunday the men's went over 4 hours.  The 5th set lasted longer than the women's whole match.  I was really hoping for Roddick to pull it out but he clearly gave it his all.  One wonders what would have happened if Nadal had been in the mix. . . .


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm a tour junkie as well. Glued to the TV basically for the month of July every year.  The Team TT is on right now and I await Astana's ride with hopeful anxiety!! The Wimbledon men's final was absolutely amazing!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Couple of good (bad?) pile-ups already. This Team TT could potentially play havoc with the GC standings if people keep crashing.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't say I am a real Tour de France junkie. I tend to pay more attention when Lance is racing. I follow it every year in the paper but I am more likely to watch or record a stage when Lance is in it.

I feel sorry for Contador. The guy wins in 2007. He is his team leader. And then, Lance Armstrong joins his team. Did anyone really think that Lance was going to play second fiddle? Dude won 7 Tours. I am assuming that Lance is reasonably competitive. There is no way that he is going to ride to support a teammate. Maybe if Contador gets up by a decent amount of time in the standings but if it is close, Lance is going to be riding to win the Tour. This could kill either mans chance at winning the thing.

Should be interesting to watch.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Team Astana is about to start, so in less than 40 minutes we should find out if Armstrong is still in 3rd, manages to move up in the standings, or down....


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Since it is the team time trial there shouldn't be a change between Contador and Armstrong. Unless one of the two is unable to finish with the team. I know they can both move in the over all standings though.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I suspect that as is usually the case, we won't really have a good feel for who the real contenders are until they've gotten a couple of big mountain days under their belts; but it would still be interesting to see Armstrong in the yellow jersey again, even if only for awhile.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Update: Armstrong is now 2nd overall, only tenths of a second behind Cancellara (i.e. a dead heat for all practical purposes), and Contador is now 19 seconds out in 3rd.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Astana's 2, 3, 4, 5 and 7!!! That was an amazing down-to-the-wire-and-then-some finish!!


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I was a fan back when Lance Armstrong was racing, but haven't watched for a few years now.
> 
> And I am kicking myself that I missed Roger Federer in the Wimbledon final, but we were driving all over the state of NH on Sunday.  Oh well.
> 
> L


Interestingly enough I just caught this in my Kindle keyword filter... http://www.tennisgrandstand.com/archives/4292 The book about him is available on Kindle...


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Darn, I am on vacation and these channels don't pick it up!

I missed meeting Mr. Lance Armstong and all the riders while they were doing the Tour De California.  They stopped at the next town over to spend the day and sign autographs and meet the people, but I over slept and then didn't feel like driving out there later that day.  My loss!

Go, Lance, Go!!!

Sailor


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll be recording the whole tour on my TiVo, but I've been a bicycle racing fan for many years. I'm not particularly watching for Lance, it would be pretty much just as interesting if he were not there (for me).

This year the coverage is in HD!!!

Mike


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I am not a fan of the race but I am amazed how Armstorng can continue to dominate. He team got him within 1 second of first place in the last section of race. I hope he can finish the race in 1st again.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The ability of all the racers amaze me. Admittedly, Lance has been better marketed then just about any other biker out there and so he is the main reason I watch on tv. His story is just as amazing as his athletic gift.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I absolutely love the tour - watch it as long as I can in the morning and then at night again to get what I missed and repeat of what I saw!  Have been a fan for many many years.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If you can't watch it live, here's a useful link for keeping track of what's happening during the race:
http://gaps.letour.fr/us.html


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

NogDog said:


> If you can't watch it live, here's a useful link for keeping track of what's happening during the race:
> http://gaps.letour.fr/us.html


There is actually coverage of Tour De France


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

My favorite bicycle race is Race Across America which happened in June. Those folks are nuts. http://www.raceacrossamerica.org/ June 16 - 29, over 3000 miles.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Things are starting to sort out now after today's first big Alps stage:


```
Standing  	Rider  	Nbr  	Team			Time  		Gaps
1. 	CONTADOR Alberto 	21 	ASTANA 			63h 17' 56" 	 
2. 	ARMSTRONG Lance 	22 	ASTANA 			63h 19' 33" 	+ 01' 37"
3. 	WIGGINS Bradley 	58 	GARMIN - SLIPSTREAM 	63h 19' 42" 	+ 01' 46"
4. 	KLÖDEN Andréas 	23 	ASTANA 			63h 20' 13" 	+ 02' 17"
5. 	SCHLECK Andy 	31 	TEAM SAXO BANK 		63h 20' 22" 	+ 02' 26"
6. 	NOCENTINI Rinaldo 	87 	AG2R LA MONDIALE 		63h 20' 26" 	+ 02' 30"
7. 	NIBALI Vincenzo 	95 	LIQUIGAS 			63h 20' 47" 	+ 02' 51"
8. 	MARTIN Tony 	76 	TEAM COLUMBIA - HTC 	63h 21' 03" 	+ 03' 07"
9. 	LE MEVEL C. 	106 	FRANCAISE DES JEUX 	63h 21' 05" 	+ 03' 09"
10. 	SCHLECK Frank 	36 	TEAM SAXO BANK 		63h 21' 21" 	+ 03' 25"
11. 	SASTRE Carlos 	1 	CERVELO TEST TEAM 		63h 21' 48" 	+ 03' 52"
12. 	VANDE VELDE C. 	51 	GARMIN - SLIPSTREAM 	63h 21' 55" 	+ 03' 59"
13. 	HINCAPIE George 	74 	TEAM COLUMBIA - HTC 	63h 22' 01" 	+ 04' 05"
14. 	EVANS Cadel 	11 	SILENCE - LOTTO 		63h 22' 23" 	+ 04' 27"
```
After Tuesday's stage we ought to have a good feel for who has a real chance to win this. (I'm going out on a limb and picking Contador now.  )


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

pretty stable limb


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Last year, my family started a contest where we each, before the tour even begins, must pick the winner of each jersey and the winning team.  Last year I won with by correctely picking Sastre and CSC. I was so stoked that I was able to make 2 correct picks..especially the overall winner and team  Well...after yesterday, I currently have 4 correct picks if they hold until 7/26.  I selected Contador for yellow, Astana for the team, Thor for the green, and A. Schleck for the white.  My husband is a little bummed, though, as he's the cyclist in the family and I'm the runner.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

LibraryGirl said:


> Last year, my family started a contest where we each, before the tour even begins, must pick the winner of each jersey and the winning team. Last year I won with by correctely picking Sastre and CSC. I was so stoked that I was able to make 2 correct picks..especially the overall winner and team Well...after yesterday, I currently have 4 correct picks if they hold until 7/26. I selected Contador for yellow, Astana for the team, Thor for the green, and A. Schleck for the white. My husband is a little bummed, though, as he's the cyclist in the family and I'm the runner.


I guess you're on the side that agrees with the officials' decision to relegate Cavendish out of the final sprint points yesterday, giving Thor a bigger lead for the green?  (I have no opinion, I'm not familiar enough with the rules and precedents to say.)


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, I don't know if I agree with the Cavendish relegation.  Looking at the replays it didn't look really offensive, but I can't complain as it works in favor of the picks I made at the end of June!   Crossing my fingers that I can retain my family's yellw jersey!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

The rules are all weird, but then aren't they French?  Saw where Armstrong's team had been drug tested 300 times since July 1st, but the other teams were not?  I am not a cyclist, but love the contryside and just enjoy the whole thing.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The Tour leaders are tested more frequently then others so it is not a surprise that Astana has been tested that often. Well, that and the fact that the French would love to catch Lance doping. All it tells me is that the entire team is in great shape and without the benefit of illegal drugs.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Very good race today. Contador was solid, and so was his team-mate Armstrong (who made an exciting climbing sprint on the final mountain to keep with the yellow jersey group).


Standing Rider Nbr Team Time Gaps1. CONTADOR Alberto 21 ASTANA 67h 33' 15"2. ARMSTRONG Lance 22 ASTANA 67h 34' 52" + 01' 37"3. WIGGINS Bradley 58 GARMIN - SLIPSTREAM 67h 35' 01" + 01' 46"4. KLÖDEN Andréas 23 ASTANA 67h 35' 32" + 02' 17"5. SCHLECK Andy 31 TEAM SAXO BANK 67h 35' 41" + 02' 26"


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Indeed that was a great effort by Lance to catch up with the Contador group.  He definitely needed to do that and avoid losing time and a possible podium position in Paris! He is nothing if not inspiring!  Here's to the OG!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am exhausted!  Woke up, without alarm, for the 5:30 start here, UGH    And tomorrow again 5:30 am ? hope I can do it, but have a meeting at 9 and will miss most of it, and the night show is only so so as far as content.  Only time I set alarms any longer is for airplanes LOL  But going up - and down - those hairpin curves just wore me out


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

What's the report on Jens Voight?  That was quite a nasty still he took going full throttle down hill! ACK!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

LibraryGirl said:


> What's the report on Jens Voight? That was quite a nasty still he took going full throttle down hill! ACK!


I haven't seen anything official about his status, just that he lost consciousness for at least a little while, and was taken by ambulance to the hospital, so it sounds to me like most likely he's out of the Tour. Hopefully that's the worst that happens to him.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Poor guy, but sounds like he'll be okay then so that's good.  He was a major work horse for his team. Thanks for the update.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I just wonder how this would have turned out if Lance hadn't broken his collar bone and could have done even mor training.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh - I thought they said he had not lost consciousness, altho it looked to me as if he had, but he was taken by helicopter to the hospital, and no word yet.  I hate that he is out though, he was one of the good guys.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I just wonder how this would have turned out if Lance hadn't broken his collar bone and could have done even mor training.


 It ain't over yet!! Anything could happen!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I just wonder how this would have turned out if Lance hadn't broken his collar bone and could have done even mor training.


From what he and others have said, it sounds like he's keeping his options open to come back next year with a full year of training behind him this time (and hopefully no serious injuries).


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I had to leave this morning before the stage was over, but ended up at a restaurant where a bunch of guys eat breakfast together and they had the tv on, in Spanish of course, and we were all hooping and hollering, fun to share the excitement with others, I also got to see the end!  Woo Hoo, but still going to watch tonight even though my Texas Rangers are being televised.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Looks like Armstrong will be back next year with a new team:

Armstrong to form U.S.-based team in 2010


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Great!  Hope he can get a good team put together, and the team manager will go with him.  Another story I read the other day said that Astana would probably fold.

I'm going to miss most of tomorrow, but Saturday I will be glued to the TV!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Not long now before the peloton enters Paris. Even though this stage never has any effect on the Yellow Jersey outcome (and only a slight possibility on the Green Jersey this year), I still get a vicarious thrill when they finally make their first entry onto the Champs-Élysées.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

It is exciting, isn't it?  I always feel a little lost when the tour is over...what do I do with my mornings?  Can't wait to see what the Radio Shack team will look like.  I imagine that it will be incredibly amazing!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I too will have withdrawal problems!  What to do with my early mornings, walk with the pups? read my OYB ? just sit and listen to the birds wake up?  The same thing happens to me during the olympics, but not as much.  I didn't get to see the last 2 hours this morning but will watch tonight!


----------

